# My new black EVO 8, detailed and shining!



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I must give the previous owner credit for keeping this car so clean before I go on; despite a few swirls and minor scratches, it was spotless.

No before pics I'm afraid as I just wanted to get on, but you'll see the results below.

SF and PW.
Citrus prewash through Lance, then soapy bucket wash and PW.
Clayed with megs and BH QD
Another SF and PW.
Wheels done with EZ-Brush and VC.
Engine area, door shuts etc cleaned and degreased with G101 APC.
Dried with Miracle drier.
Machine polished with Sonus #2 compound and finishing pad (soft paint this Jap stuff) using the UDM.
Another hand wash and dry.
Z(you know the rest) Concours applied and buffed off.
Black plastics got a little black wow.
Windows cleaned inside/out.
When finished, I applied a spritz of Z(you know the rest) Field glaze to get a nice liquid shine.
Job done....


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant! That's a one bad a** car!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

3rd pic from bottom is great, nice work Gaz..............:thumb:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Like glass fella. Awesome stuff!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Have to say I am a bit jealous!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results mate, would love to drive one of those!! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

GAz 

all i can say is thats one scary mother ****er i wouldnt pick a fight with that great results stunning work.

tom


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate ! 

Baz


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks tidy mate.

Wot kinda bhp is it running?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks tidy mate.
> 
> Wot kinda bhp is it running?


400bhp: 385lbs/ft mate, having a few issues with idle at the moment though 

The 400bhp is only temporary for now


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

lovely car, hopefully im looking to get myself one next year. Really would like the fq400 but from what ive read the 340 is better


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Bloody awesome looking EVO


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning pal. I cannot wait till the day I get a VIII. is the engine standard?

can I ask roughly what you paid for it? looks mint.

how does it compare to your previous car, a scooby weren't it?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking meeeeeen 

I must admit, that colour wheel against the black is just a perfect match in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish mate.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

very smart looking, but didnt you just sell one??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very impressive - they look very threatening in black


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks great - how does it compare to your old one?

ps - what tyres are fitted to it?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Absolutely stunning pal. I cannot wait till the day I get a VIII. is the engine standard?
> 
> can I ask roughly what you paid for it? looks mint.
> 
> how does it compare to your previous car, a scooby weren't it?


It's a 260 tuned to 400; cams, induction, 3" pipe, Forge actuator/DV and remap.

Previous car was an EVO FQ360, 412bhp and 387lbs/ft, not too keen on Scoobies tbh.



Grizzle said:


> very smart looking, but didnt you just sell one??


See above 

Thanks for all the comments, a very enjoyable and rewarding few hours :buffer:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmm stunning :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> very impressive - they look very threatening in black


they would look threatening in pink with purple hearts across the bodywork:wave:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

NickP said:


> That looks great - how does it compare to your old one?
> 
> ps - what tyres are fitted to it?


Not a patch on the old one to be honest, it's quick & handles well but my previous EVO would leave it for dead, work in progress.....


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Really nice mate :thumb: 

very clean looking


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cracking work and an awesome machine :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

that is just beautiful... great job!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Lookin gooooooooooood!!

:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm aroused! Is the BHP gonna go up or down?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunner Mate:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy dookey, that's a nice ride mate! :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

benji330i said:


> *I'm aroused!* Is the BHP gonna go up or down?


I'm not sure I should say....UP!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

looks really nice mate, you are lucky you can have mud flaps and they still look cool, pisses me off having mud splattered up my bumper when the whether is bad.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks immense love it


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely car and it looks like a mirror!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> It's a 260 tuned to 400; cams, induction, 3" pipe, Forge actuator/DV and remap.
> 
> Previous car was an EVO FQ360, 412bhp and 387lbs/ft, not too keen on Scoobies tbh.


what was the reason for the change ?

on paper at least you should have been changing the other way for the benefit of the VVT on the IX


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> what was the reason for the change ?
> 
> on paper at least you should have been changing the other way for the benefit of the VVT on the IX


I went of the 9, mainly because I never used it enough; I kept it pristine and hated going out in mucky weather, sad but true.
With this older model, I won't mind so much if it gets mingin' 

(that's the theory anyway)

Gary


----------



## Flaw (Mar 2, 2009)

thats awesome, reaaly got some depth to that paint and a proper wet look


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

always have a soft spot for evos. that one looks mint. I have on in my driveway that i cant drive as MR insurance company says no lol  its my brothers evo VI


----------



## jason2612 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovely car mate, excellent job done :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking very nice matey


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

What a car!!! 
My absoloutly favourit one and one day I will own one. 

What's up with your old silver one?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

TwinSport said:


> What a car!!!
> My absoloutly favourit one and one day I will own one.
> 
> What's up with your old silver one?


Nowt wrong with it mate, it clashed with my net curtains 

Thanks for all the comments, I've a few mods planned to "enhance" it a little 

Gary


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice indeedy :thumb:


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

awsome car mate


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments


----------



## marc_hailes (Mar 29, 2009)

stunning mate! adds the looks to go with the jap grunt there... what rims are they?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Incredible finish and really like the last 2 pictures :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautyful work and nice paint job!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

marc_hailes said:


> stunning mate! adds the looks to go with the jap grunt there... what rims are they?


Ultralites mate.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh shiny!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, it looks stunning!:thumb:

Looks mean as hell in black!


----------

